# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  วอ วิทยุสื่อสาร JCOM JC-200 กำลังส่ง7.4V ย่านแดง ใช้ได้ทุกหน่วยงาน แบตทนทาน ■ส่งแบบเก็บเงินปลายทางถึ

## vvv

ขายถูกสุดๆวิทยุสื่อสาร ยี่ห้อน้องใหม่ JCOM JC-200 เครื่องแดง/ดำราคาเท่ากัน ตัวTOP เป็นของใหม่ ความแรง7.4V ส่งไกล5-7กิโล
■ข่าวดี!ส่งแบบเก็บเงินปลายทางถึงหน้าบ้านได้. (สั่ง1ตัวก็ส่งน่ะครับ.)
☆ตัวTop แบตเตอรี่แอมป์สูง 2,200แอมป์ ใช้งานได้2-3วัน ต่อการชาร์ต1ครั้ง.
●ช่องแดงมี80ช่อง ช่องแยกย่อยอีกช่องล่ะ50ช่อง. {ตั้งกันสัญญาณก่อกวนได้ ตั้งแล้วจะมีแต่สัญญาณแค่กลุ่มของคุณลูกค้า.}
และย่านดำมีทุกช่องปกติ.
ย่านแดง 245-246MHz
ย่านดำ 136-174MHz
■ซื้อ3ตัวขึ้นไปมีราคาส่งน่ะจร้า. เล่นง่ายมีคู่มือภาษาไทยให้.
พกพาสะดวก น้ำหนักเบาดี
(ขายถูกเพราะเซ่งร้านด่วน)
●สินค้ารับประกัน 5 เดือนทุกตัว.
มีปัญหาเปลี่ยนตัวใหม่ภายใน1เดือน เปลี่ยนตัวใหม่ให้ทันที(ตามเงื่อนไข)

■ยินดีแนะนำและมีบริการหลังการขาย ไม่ทิ้งลูกค้าแน่นอน

●เหมาะสมกับอาสา ตำรวจ ทหาร รปภ. พนักงานรักษาความปลอดภัย
พนักงาน
บริษัททั่วไป.
ออฟฟิศ
ไซส์งานก่อสร้าง
ออกงานนอกสถานที่
ช่างต่างๆ ช่างไฟฟ้า
ธุรกิจครอบครัว
อุตสาหกรรม
เกษตรกร ฯลฯ
วินรถตู้ ออกทริปเที่ยว ปั่นจักรยาน
เข้าป้า เข้าค่าย เดินเขา เที่ยวฯลฯ
■วิทยุตัวนี้เข้าได้ทุกหน่วยงาน

●สินค้ารับประกันใช้ไม่ได้เปลี่ยนได้
อุปกรณ์ที่มาในกล่อง
-ตัวเครื่อง
-ที่ชาร์จ
-แบตเตอรี่
-กิ๊บหนีบ
-สายคล้องเอนกประสงค์
-คู่มือการใช้งาน
-หูฟังอย่างดี

สนใจทักID LINE= 0945705507
■ดูประวัติการซื้อขายที่ไทมไลน์LINEน่ะจร้า...
●นัดรับสินค้าได้ที่กทม,btsจตุจักร,Mrtบางซื่อ,พุทธมณฑลสาย3,สาย4,สาย5,กระทุ่มแบน,สนามหลวง,อ้อมน้อย,อ้อมใหญ่,บางโพ,เตาปูน,ถ.ประชาชื่น,ถ.รัชษาภิเษก,พงเพชร,พระราม5,วงสว่าง,ถ.นครอินทร์ รึ ส่งไปรษณีย์.EMS ลทบ. ธรรมดาได้.

■ข่าวดี!ส่งแบบเก็บเงินปลายทางได้ทั่วไทยน่ะค่ะ. สอบถามได้....
และสามารถตรวจบัญชีการโกงได้ค่ะ.

ID LINE = 0945705507 (ID)
TEL. = 0945705507
TEL. = 0930399830

----------

